
Tech Industry Trade Groups Are Coming Out Against CISA - DiabloD3
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2015/10/tech-industry-trade-groups-are-coming-out-against-cisa-we-need-individual
======
dang
Also
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10423742](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10423742).

